# Kilz bleeding through paint



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

It probably just needs another coat of finish paint. Has the top coat had enough time to dry? wall paint will dry slower over the areas that were spot primed.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

"They say we can’t do any color in the garage and suggested using kilz to paint the whole garage."

Sounds to me like you didnt hire painters. Were they wearing blue jeans?

Yes, you can put any damn color you want in garage. Fire these clowns imediately, and put another coat of antique white on it (Taking a wild guess here: is it Pro Mar 400?)


----------



## Needhelpwithpai (Aug 4, 2018)

Another 2nd and 3rd coat seems to be helping. I think the painters suggested the kilz for the whole garage because they didn’t want to spend the time doing multiple coats.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Hate to say it but it must be some cheap paint if it's taking 3 coats ...... or your 'painters' are rolling it out too thin.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

Theres is one reason only to Kilz a garage, and thats to block water stains, or sometimes its used to block odors, but unlikely in a garage.. Plus, what sense does it make to roll a coat of primer in hopes it will save you one topcoat???? The stupidity of that is mind boggling.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Remember, KILZ water-based primer DOES NOT, I repeat, DOES NOT block stains like the label on the can says. Use the OIL-BASED Kilz if you really want to block those stains. I'm guessing they used the water-based version and that's what's causing the problem. Also, one coat NEVER covers properly. Always 2 coats in almost every painting scenario known to man.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

So they only covered the stains on the garage with kilz and didn't cover the entire thing? There's your problem. The entire door should have been painted with kilz before painting. The same issue occurs when painting drywall that hasn't been fully painted with a primer first. You are painting over two different textures that absorb the moisture from the paint at different rates. You're going to end up with shiny areas where the original paint is and dull areas where the kilz is.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Kilz oil is the only Kilz product worth using , at least it used to be, I don't use even it anymore, there are better products out there


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

chrisn said:


> Kilz oil is the only Kilz product worth using , at least it used to be, I don't use even it anymore, there are better products out there



I agree!! Kilz was the cat's meow 40 yrs ago but today there are a lot better options. I refuse to use Kilz2.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

Kilz is junk.

Sounds like you hired a bunch of wannabe painters...

Theres other products, such as Zinnser BIN which is alcohol based, works well... There Ben Moore Freshstart oil, theres Sherwin Williams Problock HS (personal fave)

Kilz was originally developed to cover the tanin in wood knots... however it never really did that well. the old oil Kilz from the early 1990's before the EPA got too involved in the paint industry was simply amazing stuff, however required the use of respirators.

The stuff you buy today is absolute garbage.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Zinsser BIN is for spot treatment only outside. After spot treatment, you probably should apply Zinsser 123 then paint.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've used more pigmented shellac on the interior than I have on the exterior. It's the ultimate stain/odor hiding primer!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

mark sr said:


> I've used more pigmented shellac on the interior than I have on the exterior. It's the ultimate stain/odor hiding primer!



Yup I have a guy renting my sprayer and doing a remodel with years of smoke stains and odor. Spraying the inslx seal lock (alcohol based) including sub floor. That stuff works great and quite a bit less expensive than BIN.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

COCO.... what is the name of that again "insix seal lock"??????

Who's product is it...????

I googled it and did not find anything.

I love Bin Shelac.... but it is pricey.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> COCO.... what is the name of that again "insix seal lock"??????
> 
> Who's product is it...????
> 
> ...


http://www.insl-x.com/product-detail/inslx-products/seal-lock-plus


Inslx products are manufactured by BenjaminMoore so you can find it at some BM stores.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> http://www.insl-x.com/product-detail/inslx-products/seal-lock-plus
> 
> 
> Inslx products are manufactured by BenjaminMoore so you can find it at some BM stores.


Thanks COCO... is it equally effective as shelac in odor blocking, or primarily stain blocking.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Thanks COCO... is it equally effective as shelac in odor blocking, or primarily stain blocking.



good adhesion, suitable for use as vapor barrier, seals odors yes.


solid product from inslx


----------



## LLN (Jan 7, 2021)

Gymschu said:


> Remember, KILZ water-based primer DOES NOT, I repeat, DOES NOT block stains like the label on the can says. Use the OIL-BASED Kilz if you really want to block those stains. I'm guessing they used the water-based version and that's what's causing the problem. Also, one coat NEVER covers properly. Always 2 coats in almost every painting scenario known to man.


It sure doesn’t. On my, I think fourth coat now. UGH! I knew we should have gotten the little more expensive one. Back to the hardware store


----------

